# Tractor / Feed Mixer



## bamfarmer (Oct 21, 2014)

Looking at a tractor that has primarially been used to run a feed mixer. I've never been involved in that process and wanted some input regarding tractor wear. Is it hard on a tractor?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/26917-high-hours-on-feed-mixer-tractor-jd-6400/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

It really depends on how large of a mixer. My 400 cu ft mixer doesn't seem to bother my 200 AC at all. A 700 cu ft mixer would be a different story. I always felt it was more of a weight issue on the drawbar than anything else. Just my opinion.


----------

